# Shiatsu massager grave grabber - part one - preparing the shiatsu



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Herman, 
Thats the same massager I used for my werewolf gravegrabber. Glad to see someone else have success with that massager.
I left the rubber mod's on mine, but cut them down so the PVC would fit over them. I then duct taped some wire ( cut hangers ) to the PVC for support.

Looking good!


----------



## DeCaye (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey... might you have pics or video of your werewolf?
I just found a shiatzu in a 2nd hand store for a buck and
I wanna get creative with it! 



MildAvaholic said:


> Herman,
> Thats the same massager I used for my werewolf gravegrabber. Glad to see someone else have success with that massager.
> I left the rubber mod's on mine, but cut them down so the PVC would fit over them. I then duct taped some wire ( cut hangers ) to the PVC for support.
> 
> Looking good!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol I just started on one right this second, got the top off.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you have a pic on how you attach the first pieces to the Shiatsu Massager? I have mine right in front of me.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

crazy xmas said:


> Do you have a pic on how you attach the first pieces to the Shiatsu Massager? I have mine right in front of me.


Here is a link to part two ... http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/78100-shiatsu-massager-grave-grabber-part-two-pvc-armatures.html

This should give you all the info you need


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Herman your the link looks awesome! I will start back on mine after work ty!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Herman! This is going to help a lot. Been kicking around a massager for a couple of years now.


----------

